# Eheim 2215 tubing size?



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its 12/16mm for both the intake and output. 12/16mm = 1/2"


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Eheim 2215 hose is 12/16mm, or 1/2" as mentioned


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

Go to Lowes/ Home depot and get 1/2" vinyl tubing


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

12mm equals 1/2 inch and is the inside diameter for a 2215 canister, 16mm is 5/8 inch and is the OD.


----------

